# To roach or not to roach, and how to roach



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Heh, so... It gets hot here in the summer. Really hot. And, Rustys super de duper thick, and longish mane on his neck doesnt make matters better. I try to keep it braided, but literally the very same day Rusty will have half of the braids out. He rubs on EVERYTHING, which is giving me the idea that he is rubbing the bands off... -_- Also, I just like the idea/looks of a roached mane... 

Oh, and I ride English. I dont show, and probably wont be for a long while.

Ah, and I hear that hogging is all the way down to the skin like such;









And roaching is leaving a mohawk... like such (Sorry, extremely bad example photo)









I personally, would WAY rather have a roached mane than a hogged mane, but should I hog it first, and then once it grows out, keep it trimmed for a roached mane? And also, if I do hog/roach it, should I leave the forelock?

Rusty... on the side without a mane


















And the side with a mane









Now... more questions; how exactly do I hog/roach a mane? Do I have to thin it first, then clip it off? Or can I just clip it off? I will most likely be using clippers, as I cant even cut his short bridle path straight with scissors :wink: And... would he look alright with a roached/hogged mane?


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

I usually just use a good paor of clippers and completely shave it, which makes it stand up as it grows out again, it sounds like a very practical idea to keep your guy comfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Erm... would a pair of dog clippers be alright? :hide: So, while its growing out, you could just keep it evenly trimmed with scissors to get the mohawk effect?


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Clippers intended for dogs may well over heat when using them for the thick, coarse hairs of a horse's mane. 

Rather than hogging/roaching the mane how about thinning and shorting his mane with pulling or using thinning shears?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

You know I think you should roach him...but I have never roached, so I am not sure how to do it....

I just wanted to say that I think dog clippers should be fine. Just gve them some breaks every so often. I have used some before and they didn't big down or anything....


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

candandy49 said:


> Clippers intended for dogs may well over heat when using them for the thick, coarse hairs of a horse's mane.
> 
> Rather than hogging/roaching the mane how about thinning and shorting his mane with pulling or using thinning shears?


Ehh... I either like a long mane, or no mane... tehe  All or nothing, I guess  Ahh, I was thinking if I do use the dog clippers to roach it, I would cut as much as I could off with scissors, so it wouldnt be so harsh for the razor, but... I dont know!



VanillaBean said:


> You know I think you should roach him...but I have never roached, so I am not sure how to do it....
> 
> I just wanted to say that I think dog clippers should be fine. Just gve them some breaks every so often. I have used some before and they didn't big down or anything....


I always end up with the job of shaving our SUPER, SUPER, SUPER hairy dogs in the summer, and... it occasionally bogs down, but thats mostly only if the dogs are dirty, and their coat is really thick from all the dirtyness, so I might wash, and condition his mane, let it dry, and then do it once its all clean... Yesh, I think Im going to roach it today... Ill get some pictures... if it doesnt look to bad... heh..


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, we used to roach all our mules and leave them with the arched look (like you see on fjord horses). On a horse that has a slightly flatter neck, like your guy, a roach will give him a little bulkier look so that his neck wouldn't look quite so naked and straight.

One thing I did find out is that if you roach it to start out with, give it a couple of days if it's laying over to the side. Normally, it will stand up straight within a few days without having to shave it all the way down and start all over.

Oh, and we have always used manual sheep shears on ours. Work a ton better than scissors.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

i attempted to hog whisks mane, however lacked clippers so used scissors. i think i looks ok, but using clippers would make it much more neater and much more even.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

smrobs said:


> LOL, we used to roach all our mules and leave them with the arched look (like you see on fjord horses). On a horse that has a slightly flatter neck, like your guy, a roach will give him a little bulkier look so that his neck wouldn't look quite so naked and straight.
> 
> One thing I did find out is that if you roach it to start out with, give it a couple of days if it's laying over to the side. Normally, it will stand up straight within a few days without having to shave it all the way down and start all over.
> 
> Oh, and we have always used manual sheep shears on ours. Work a ton better than scissors.


So, how hard is it to roach the mane with the arched look? (Thats what I am aiming for) when its long? Its possible? :shock: Oh... I never thought about it flopping over... hehe... I was also thinking about... well, when I jump, I grab a bit of the mane, and if I roach it... I will have nothing to grab! Ahh! I suppose Ill have to learn how to jump without the mane  Sheep shears? Never seen one...


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

whiskeynoo said:


> i attempted to hog whisks mane, however lacked clippers so used scissors. i think i looks ok, but using clippers would make it much more neater and much more even.


It looks super good! I do not think I could end up straight if I had to use scissors :shock: lol. Did he have a thick mane?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It takes a bit of practice to get it looking right without spending a lot of time on it. My Dad can just make one pass and they turn out perfectly, regardless of how long the mane is. Mine, on the other hand, usually end up a bit uneven and it takes me forever LOL.

These are the types of shears I'm talking about.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo .... he's so freaking cute!~ I love his mane and forlock!!

\end rant .. *pout*


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

smrobs said:


> It takes a bit of practice to get it looking right without spending a lot of time on it. My Dad can just make one pass and they turn out perfectly, regardless of how long the mane is. Mine, on the other hand, usually end up a bit uneven and it takes me forever LOL.
> 
> These are the types of shears I'm talking about.


Woah :shock: I was thinking of a razor that is used on sheep... Not scissor things :shock: I might have to get one of those...  How are they different than scissors?



texasgal said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo .... he's so freaking cute!~ I love his mane and forlock!!
> 
> end rant .. *pout*


Ill leave the forelock... but... bye bye mane :3 I think today will be the day... that I learn to jump without a mane, learn to get on bareback without a mane, learn to turn bareback without a mane, learn to mount without a mane... and learn to roach, a mane... heh...


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

NEVER! I had to roach a mare of mine a couple times because she rubbed it off grazing through the fence, HATED IT! Two of mine have scraggly/curly manes and they'll stay that way. They always look stupid for a while if you change your mind or let it grow out. DON'T DO IT!! NOOOO! HE'S TOO PRETTY!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My OTTB looked great with a roached/hogged mane. I stopped at the small bone and left his forelock. I also clip one path between the base of the ear and the side of the forelock on both sides and it really makes the eyes and ears more expressive.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> NEVER! I had to roach a mare of mine a couple times because she rubbed it off grazing through the fence, HATED IT! Two of mine have scraggly/curly manes and they'll stay that way. They always look stupid for a while if you change your mind or let it grow out. DON'T DO IT!! NOOOO! HE'S TOO PRETTY!


Hey! You guys are making me feel guilty!!! Lol! Why did you hate it?



Saddlebag said:


> My OTTB looked great with a roached/hogged mane. I stopped at the small bone and left his forelock. I also clip one path between the base of the ear and the side of the forelock on both sides and it really makes the eyes and ears more expressive.


Sorry, I dont get how you did the forelock...?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL! My mare's mane grew super fast so I had to keep up with it or else it looked like a mohawk or a floppy one at best, with the bald area she rubbed off. Total mess. She was a Quarab and the only one in the pasture that could fit her small head through the rails.
I just like them long but he will look lovely no matter what!
Leave some on his withers to help you mount, I always did and she didn't look silly.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Gallop On said:


> Hey! You guys are making me feel guilty!!! Lol! Why did you hate it?


 I've been following this thread all day from my phone, I am finally on a computer now! 

Every year for like the past three, I've been wanting to roach my mares' mane too. My new clippers should arrive tomorrow, and I am finally ready to take the plunge! My mom is too funny, always saying that "I have no opinion," but as soon as I bought the clippers she got kinda mad at me! lol She makes me feel guilty too! 

My thought is that it will help keep her cool in summer, I won't have to worry about brushing her mane all of the time, and I LIKE the look! It's just hair, right? It's not like your doing something crazy to your own hair, so I say DO IT! 

Edit: my mare also has very thick mane, it's not scraggly, I just don't like the upkeep


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I used to keep Cinny's mane roached and then when I started showing I let it grow out for braids. ALWAYS keep the forelock...this keeps flys out of the eyes, you don't cut or shave it. Plus, your horse will look like a tard and your barn friends will laugh at you, trust me on this.

I usually just use my Oster A-5 2 speed clippers (on high), which I know a lot of dog groomers use. I also make sure to stop every couple of inches and spray on Kook lube to keep them cool. I then hog it because it's easier. After about 2 weeks it is grown out to roached anyway on him and he usually has that "arched look" on his own as well. After it's the length I want, I just do a quickie trim every couple of weeks. He looked really cute and I've been thinking of doing it again this year after our last show.

Here he is the last time it was roached.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

So... *I DID IT!!!*




And... now I dont know whether to cry, or scream, or jump for joy... I LOVE how it looks, but now... Im thinking of all the times I hold on to the mane, ESPECIALLY jumping... Im dead scared to try it now that his mane is... hogged. I TRIED to roach it... but... LOL! 

I got pictures of the whole process though...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

When I had a horse with a hogged mane I always rode with a neck strap so I had an emergency grab handle

Can't wait to see pics


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I can't wait for pictures, either!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Poor Rusty, he will be embarrassed!!! 

So... **LAME EXCUSE ALERT** the camera isnt wanting to upload them on my computer... its not registering it... SO, yeah... Ima get them as soon as I can


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Okay, sorry for the horrible horrible horrible quality pictures of the process, I didnt want to take out the good camera while cutting horse hair >.<

We started out with a mane;









Then I cut some off... At this point in time, I froze in terror and asked myself "WHY DID I DO THIS??? HIS BEAUTIFUL MANE!!! IM SO STUPID!!! WHY DOESNT LIFE HAVE A BACK BUTTON" But it was too late... 









I had a pile of hair on the ground, just from that little bit that I cut off, I felt sick to the stomach. My ponies gorgeous mane 









I decide whats done is done, and with tears streaming from my face, I decided to screw his mane up even more (okay... I wasnt really crying, but you get the point)









I dont care anymore, I cant change anything, so... taking a deep breath, I finish off the last of his mane... and am horrified... it. looks. TERRIBLE. I try to smooth it out with the scissors, but no such luck. I step back, and stare. Mortified at what I have done to his mane. It looks like a 2 year old just cut it... I stare at it, and know I will have to shave it off... my attempt at roaching failed.









So, in the middle of a thunder storm, I go and find the dog clippers, and find a plug... Its raining now, and Rusty has NEVER had clippers near him before, so, in the rain and thunder I try to get my horse to chill out with the clippers. Fail. He is spooking, and trying to run off, yanking my arm off, and getting scared by the thunder... Im about to give up, and just not worry about clipping him, and hope his mane grows out alright, when... he just decided instantly, that the clippers arent so bad after all! And, here is the end result









I think I love it  I might have left to much hair at the withers but, whatever


----------



## fastfillynz1 (May 5, 2012)

love the look of your barn and horses, with the treees etc wouldnt it be easier just to thin his mane out a bit and leave him with some protection from flies etc??
Dont know just a thought!!:?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful! He looks awesome. Once he has.the mohawk...Eep...it will be major cuteness overload and a half!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

fastfillynz1 said:


> love the look of your barn and horses, with the treees etc wouldnt it be easier just to thin his mane out a bit and leave him with some protection from flies etc??
> Dont know just a thought!!:?


Thank you  I thought about just pulling it and shortening it up abit, but... Okay, Ima sound crazy right now, but in my opinion... you only live once, (I know, WEIRD) its hair, it will grow back, and until then, Ill give him a fly mask and lots of fly spray, and hopefully in the future, a fly sheet. 



VanillaBean said:


> Beautiful! He looks awesome. Once he has.the mohawk...Eep...it will be major cuteness overload and a half!


Thank you  I know, I cant waitttt!!! I did try to leave a mohawk but... Heh, you seen the pictures  It didnt work to well  When I do decided to let it grow out, he is going to look strange... >.<


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, wow, I love it too. Being roached makes his neck look more impressive than it did with a mane. Honestly, I suggested trying the roach because I wasn't sure he had the right neck to really pull off the full naked look but.....****! Boy is smexy!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Love it! What a good looking boy.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

I love it. I have a haflinger that I toy with roaching his mane. It is so long and thick but braids just won't stay. I love his forelock and I just can't decide if he would look completely strange without a mane and have his big full forelock.
Your horse looks great.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

chandra1313 said:


> I love it. I have a haflinger that I toy with roaching his mane.


:shock::shock: NOOOOOOOOOOO!

Op, your guy looks great, good job in the end


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm a bigger fan of hogging than I am of roaching, although finally I prefer a long mane. OP, your horse looks beautiful! It really suits him - and you left a little handle for jumping/mounting after all. Good work


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

he looks great, it really suits him. =] well done


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> :shock::shock: NOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Op, your guy looks great, good job in the end


I've toyed with the idea, but haven't ;-)


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

You've inspired me and given me courage. Big's mane is going tonight! He's getting hogged.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I really love it! I love the hair at the withers too. Everything looks perfect!


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

I think it looks great! Wonderful job. I'm hogging Comic's mane this summer. I'll do it once a month in June/July/August then let it grow over the winter. His mane is wimpy and thin so I'd just as soon get rid of it.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice job and he pulls it off with gusto!!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Ayy! Thank you guys for the comments! Its been awhile now since I roached it, and I havent regretted it once! I LOVE it! It gives a tidier appearance for sure. The ONLY thing I dont like is... well, it makes jumping a TON harder, lol. At least I learned the auto release, hehe. But, thank you again


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

My gelding's mane is roached and has been for a while now. I love it, I don't have to braid and he looks neat and tidy all the time. I showjump and occasionally event, and I never use a neck strap (have had one on a few times but never use it)... I just had to learn to get used to not having a mane to grab.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

For me, its defiantly harder jumping without a mane, but Im glad it has got me into learning the auto release, and its improving my balance, as Im not relying on the mane jumping, or bareback... And it keeps him cooler without that huge mane lying on his neck :3


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

For me, as well... I do occasionally catch his mouth if I get left behind, you just have to learn to have a good enough release that no matter where you're at, you don't catch their mouth. I used to just let the reins slide through my fingers  my coach nearly ripped my head off for that the first time he saw me do it, because I then had to re-gather my reins and couldn't do anything with my horse for 3 or 4 strides after a jump!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I've been debating hogging my miniature mare's mane... I think you've inspired me to do it!  I did my mini gelding's a few years ago when it was all scraggly and gross, and it seems to have grown back much smoother and more manageable. I brush her mane almost every day and it still looks like crap. Clippers, here we go!


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

Im terrible at mane control so Ill leave that advice to the others, but for jumping you could put a neck strap on. Moves more than mane but still encourages a reach forward and offers some support  Just tie a lead rope round, or a stirrup leather.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

OwnedByAlli said:


> Im terrible at mane control so Ill leave that advice to the others, but for jumping you could put a neck strap on. Moves more than mane but still encourages a reach forward and offers some support  Just tie a lead rope round, or a stirrup leather.


I already tried a neck rope... Hehe, it didnt work. It moved WAY to much, and when I was jumping, I didnt even grab on it even though it was their. Didnt work out xD


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> For me, as well... I do occasionally catch his mouth if I get left behind, you just have to learn to have a good enough release that no matter where you're at, you don't catch their mouth. I used to just let the reins slide through my fingers  my coach nearly ripped my head off for that the first time he saw me do it, because I then had to re-gather my reins and couldn't do anything with my horse for 3 or 4 strides after a jump!


That is the exact problem I am having. If I get left behind, instead of pulling his mane, I pull the reins and catch him in the mouth... Ugh. And, funny, as I have been letting his reins slide through my fingers too, shock as even if I have to gather them back up, I would still have more loose reins than catch him in his mouth... Personal opinion  If I do catch him in his mouth, the next jump, even if I dont get left behind, when he lands he acts as if I just caught him in the mouth, throwing his head up to release any pressure I might have put on his mouth when I got left behind... But, the third jump is back to normal!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Gallop On said:


> That is the exact problem I am having. If I get left behind, instead of pulling his mane, I pull the reins and catch him in the mouth... Ugh. And, funny, as I have been letting his reins slide through my fingers too, shock as even if I have to gather them back up, I would still have more loose reins than catch him in his mouth... Personal opinion  If I do catch him in his mouth, the next jump, even if I dont get left behind, when he lands he acts as if I just caught him in the mouth, throwing his head up to release any pressure I might have put on his mouth when I got left behind... But, the third jump is back to normal!


lol you're lucky then... my boy bolts if you catch his mouth, he just cannot handle it. I just had to work on my release and either give a bigger crest release or a better auto release.


----------

